# Strong,smooth,tasty strain?



## Wise Man (Dec 31, 2007)

Im looking for a strain that is fairly potent,exellent tasting and a nice smooth smoke.

Im also thinking about a strain that gives a some what "hallucigenic" high.

Anyone know of any strains that fit these descriptions?

Thanks.


----------



## umbra (Dec 31, 2007)

yes but very, very hard to find ...blue moon rocks. nuff said


----------



## Hick (Dec 31, 2007)

Wise Man said:
			
		

> Im looking for a strain that is fairly potent,exellent tasting and a nice smooth smoke.
> 
> Im also thinking about a strain that gives a some what "hallucigenic" high.
> 
> ...


hmmmm.. I'd try the Bubba..or OG!.. hee hee


----------



## octobong007 (Dec 31, 2007)

just make sure its green and not white....j/k.  if you want a delicious strain that you WONT get enough of....carmella...nicknamed carmalicious.  just my opinion


----------



## umbra (Dec 31, 2007)

Hick. LMAO well done ...touche


----------



## Wise Man (Dec 31, 2007)

Hick said:
			
		

> hmmmm.. I'd try the Bubba..or OG!.. hee hee


LOL! 

Ok,ill check up on those strains.

Thanks


----------



## 4Faded20 (Jan 3, 2008)

L.A. Confidential maybe? I heard you hallucinate for a minute or two, but I could be very wrong. Don't take my word on the hallucinating part, but otherwise, L.A. Confidential is a very potent and smooth strain.


----------



## Wise Man (Jan 3, 2008)

Yeah i just read up on that,it would be a kickass plant to grow but kinda pricey 

Im thinking of goin with Belladona,it also gives strong visuals,and is a hallucinogenic strain 

Also,its cheap!


----------



## tcbud (Jan 3, 2008)

i grew both the bubble gum and the old gangster last year, both are my most stoney buds...along with the northern lights and the sour deisel a friend grew.


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Jan 3, 2008)

you wont be sorry with willie nelson from barneys...electric haze is another good one from highgrade I think...


----------

